# Ringneck Dove Trio?



## astronoc (Apr 30, 2012)

I keep ringneck doves and have my breeders separated from the main flock cage. However, I now have two males and a female in that flock cage that have started to breed. I wasnt interested in hatching these eggs since I didnt want to breed these guys.

I cant tell who the father is because all three of them take turns sitting on the nest. I'm very confused as to why they are doing this.

Anyone else experience this? These three have peaked my curiosity.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how do you know they are two males? I have had trios of two hens and one cock bird and it works out fine.. I am surprized these two cock birds have not had scuffles over the hen as of yet.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not surprised at all. I have more males than hens so I have a couple trios of two males to one hen. I've noticed the males courting each other in the aviary and preening each other. I also have a trio containing two hens, which makes no sense cause they could have their own mates. But oh well, they are all happy and lovey dovey


----------



## astronoc (Apr 30, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> how do you know they are two males? I have had trios of two hens and one cock bird and it works out fine.. I am surprized these two cock birds have not had scuffles over the hen as of yet.


Behavior, vent sexing, and the guy I got these from sold them to me as males. I'm pretty certain its two males and one female.

I thought they would get into a fight but apparently not these two. I threw in another hen there about two days ago. One of the trip males tried to court it but lost his date to another male so he went back to the nest with the other two.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

2 males will normally become unfriendly (with eachother) if there is only 1 female. Be prepared for this as it may not happen immediately but could happen over time.

If your doves lay more than 2 eggs, you probably have 2 females and 1 male - which may work out OK.


----------

